# Neues Bellyboat von Illex



## fxschmxxstxrp (8. November 2015)

Hallo

Illex hat bzw bringt ein neues Belly raus.
Es ist aus Schlauchbootmaterial ,hat riesen abnehmbare Taschen (Klettverschluss)
Den Sitz kann man auch nach vorne oder hinten verstellen.
Hinter dem Sitz befindet sich eine extra Tasche.
Ein Transporttasche gibt es glaube auch dazu.

Hat dieses Belly schon einer von Euch mal testen können ?

http://www.leurredelapeche.fr/4530-float-tube-illex-barooder.html#.VkTG-mddHIU


----------



## dreampike (8. November 2015)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Das schaut recht stabil und durchdacht aus, ist mir mit fast 10kg aber viel zu schwer für Flugreisen.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Rosi (10. November 2015)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Mich würde interessieren wie man seine aufrechte Position beibehält ohne den Besenstiel im Rücken.
Statt dessen ist er vor den Beinen, also im Weg wenn der Fisch rein will/soll. 
Hinter dem Sitz ist es von unten naß, daher die Aufhängung der Tasche. Jedoch wie soll man sich in dieser Tasche orientieren? Man kann sich nicht im Belly umdrehen und hinter den Sitz sehen, ohne ein Kentern zu riskieren. Also für mich wäre die Tasche wertlos. Ich bin froh, wenn ich da hinten den Anker noch ertasten schaffe. 
Bin ja bald in Fronkraisch und kann mir das Belly genau ansehen.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (12. November 2015)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Also der Sitz ist verstellbar von vorne nach hinten und es sind Luftkissen.
 Die Taschen sind abnehmbar durch Klettverschlüsse.
 Ob man nun wirklich so viel  höher als die Wasserlinie sitz werden dann die Tester bestimmt zeigen.


----------



## Rosi (13. November 2015)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Moin, der Drifter hat auch in Sitz und Lehne Luftkissen. Ohne die Stange im Rücken würde man mit der Lehne nach hinten kippeln, also liegen. Deshalb frage ich mich wie das ohne diesen Stabilisator gehen soll. 

Man sitzt über der Wasseroberfläche, also nicht im Wasser. Doch durch die Eigenbewegung kann schon mal Wasser auf den Sitz schwappen.


----------



## Dormero (4. März 2017)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Servus beinander,

ich weiß der Thread ist alt, aber gibt es hier Neuigkeiten bzw. Tests des Illex Barooder??

Gruß,
Fabi


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (4. März 2017)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Würde mich auch mal interessieren. 
Dazu kommt noch das es das es dieses Belly in einer neuen Farbe Kaki gibt.

Welche Farbe spricht Euch mehr an ,in blau oder grün?


----------



## dreampike (5. März 2017)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*

Es kommt drauf an: Mit dem olivfarbenen wirst Du vor einer Schilfwand unsichtbar, mit dem blauen auf der Ostsee oder im Freiwasser. Diesen Tarnkappeneffekt werden viele andere Wassersportler zu schätzen wissen, insbesondere Motorbootfahrer, die Dich dann entweder gar nicht oder zu spät sehen...


----------



## AllroundAlex (5. März 2017)

*AW: Neues Bellyboat von Illex*



dreampike schrieb:


> Es kommt drauf an: Mit dem olivfarbenen wirst Du vor einer Schilfwand unsichtbar, mit dem blauen auf der Ostsee oder im Freiwasser. Diesen Tarnkappeneffekt werden viele andere Wassersportler zu schätzen wissen, insbesondere Motorbootfahrer, die Dich dann entweder gar nicht oder zu spät sehen...




Genau das ist mir eben auch durch den Kopf gegangen |kopfkrat

Bei der Farbwahl finde ich das Belly von Berkley Klasse. Schön in hellem Rot|wavey:


----------

